# What is a great stem with a 1" quil



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just bought my second colnago and am so delighted. I found a classic to add to my masterlight, in L3 colour format. So here are two questions 1 I will build the frame up with the colour matched fork and need stem options ..stem must be natural coloured with a almost modern styling with a detachable faceplate because I want to use deda 215 bars 


Second question is will modern lighter weight wheels claw back some of the performance that is given up with a heavier steel frame ...say fulcrum 3 or Campy Zondas


I feel so lucky finding this frame ..because I almost pulled the triger on a Derosa neo primato at almost double the price.I really wanted a classic simple steel frame that was not tig welded.

thanks in advance


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats on your new Colnago. Pics please....

There don't seem to be that many quill stems around anymore. One stem you can get is the 3TTT Motus--there is a seller on eBay right now who has them NOS for $50:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-120mm-3TTT-MOTUS-Quill-Bicycle-Bike-Road-Stem_W0QQitemZ180144712300QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42333QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Or here for $69
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Old-Stock-3TTT-3T-or-TTT-Motus-Quill-Stem-130mm_W0QQitemZ280117754984QQihZ018QQcategoryZ42333QQcmdZViewItem
The first seller also has had the Cinelli Frog that has the removeable faceplate, although these tend to be in high demand & I only see one being offered on eBay.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I think Salsa still makes one.

https://www.salsacycles.com/stems.html


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

You can run Deda 215's without a detachable face plate.


----------



## nrs1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Quill Stem*

If you can find one, the Cinelli Oyster is a very nice looking stem. It has a hinged front plate so you can install bars without removing the brakes. They occasionally show up on Ebay, and go for ~ 50 - 65.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I paid $13 for a NOS Modolo X-Tenos stem in black on E-bay recently. Not a hinged face, but about as "retro cool" as you can get. I have the same thing in silver and a little longer in parts box that I used back in the day. Back then, I upgraded from a Cinelli XA because it slipped and creaked. The XA was all the rage, but I wasn't that impressed.

brewster


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

*stems/bars*

PM sent.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

brewster said:


> I paid $13 for a NOS Modolo X-Tenos stem in black on E-bay recently. Not a hinged face, but about as "retro cool" as you can get. I have the same thing in silver and a little longer in parts box that I used back in the day. Back then, I upgraded from a Cinelli XA because it slipped and creaked. The XA was all the rage, but I wasn't that impressed.
> 
> brewster


Be careful, the X-tenos stems are notorious for breaking. I broke one myself and removed the other one I had on another bike immediately. Probabaly still have it in my garage today.


----------

